# should I?



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey everyone. I am new to this forum, I literally joined like 10 minutes ago. Well back to the topic. I am a 15 year old boy and one of my friends is selling his german shepherds litter. She had a few but he only has 2 left, I am definitley interested in buy one. They are both females, I have always wanted a German shepherd but I have always found them too costly now we are in a better economic state. This isnt our first dog we currently have a smaller dog(male) we are unsure its breed it definitely has a bit of chihuaha cause of the similarity in size and we also have a nearly new born kittwn which was left at our door step with its siblings and it was the only survivor. I know it has major energetic and social requirements that I can definitely fulfill I am just wondering if I should purchase her. She is 12 weeks old for 150 dollars.


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

Also it is noteable to post that they are purebreeds


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

German puppies are a handful. They stay in a puppy-like state for a long time, taking upwards of 3 years to really become the mature wonder-dogs people yearn for. I have a one year old right now and she has been binary in terms of ownership. I love her to bits one minute and the next I wish she had never stepped foot in my house. I know what she will _eventually_ be like so I'm going to stick it out, but I am sorely tested day in and day out.


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

brembo said:


> German puppies are a handful. They stay in a puppy-like state for a long time, taking upwards of 3 years to really become the mature wonder-dogs people yearn for. I have a one year old right now and she has been binary in terms of ownership. I love her to bits one minute and the next I wish she had never stepped foot in my house. I know what she will _eventually_ be like so I'm going to stick it out, but I am sorely tested day in and day out.


Yes I would imagine. So what do you think is it a good buy?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

all i have to say is if you really want a german shepherd you should get one from a reputable breeder. german shepherds are already a real handful to raise but if you get one with nerve issues or health issues, your life will be exponentially tougher. not to mention that 150 bucks that you thought was a good deal will turn into thousands with trainer/vet bills. i've gotten a dog from a backyard breeder and the pup didnt enhance my life whatsoever. in fact his fear aggressiveness and separation anxiety caused me more stress than a stage 5 clingy girlfriend. 

if you get a well bred stable shepherd then yeah its a good buy IF you have the time and energy to raise it.


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

Man :\ stage 5? Thats bad aggh im definitely torn I dont know I really want to. They are purebred I dont know if that makes a difference but I hope she is not like what you have mentioned


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

What did you do with your backyard bred gsd?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

anyone who is selling pups for 150 bucks are 99.9999% backyard breeders. reputable breeders would have their dogs health tested to make sure they are healthy. bad hips are a major problem with this breed. they would title their dogs to show that the dog has a good temperment and what a real gsd should be. an unstable dog would never be able to get titled. the best trainer in the world wouldnt have been able to title my dog. 

just because a pup is from a byb doesnt mean its crap. you could get lucky and get a good dog but imo the odds are against you. but if you do get a dog with nerve issues it really can be life changing. you could look into adopting an older shepherd? that way you can gauge its temperment and not have to essentially play the lottery and hope you get lucky.

i too bought a pure bred shepherd for 300 dollar and ignorantly thought a dog is a dog, its how you train it. boy was i wrong! imo with most breeds its ok to get a dog from anywhere but with a breed that is born with natural aggression, getting a bad one is a real handful/a liability.


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

Man I think I will the gamble I am much more comfortable raising the pup when it is still young I dont know why I just feel like the bond Is stronger and they are not as destructive when younger so they can be trained by the time they are bigger to not be as destructive. I really dont know much this is just my theory


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

new_cuevas said:


> Yes I would imagine. So what do you think is it a good buy?


Well, yeah I guess. If yer hot to trot on having a puppy 150 bux isn't bad for PB German. The thing is, the initial outlay for a German is probably the most important. Spend the dough to get a dog that traceable lines, a dog that is picked FOR you by the breeder as he/she knows their dogs. A real-deal breeder isn't making much(if any) from a dog if they sell it at 2000 dollars. They don't just let two dogs bump uglies and wait for the puppies. They import/track down/breed animals with traits that are desired, often times at hideous costs. Then nature does it's thing and hopefully and a brood of puppies with potential are soon wallowing around. The expenses don't stop there either. Shots, tests, medical exams and various certifications are expected and required. 

If it were me, I'd take that 150 and start looking up rescues. Chances are most rescues will show you the door because of your age, unless your parents are on board 100%. Find an older (3+years) German that you mesh with and make a 150 dollar donation to the rescue. You get to skip the highly annoying puppy stages and have a great dog with a bit more assurance it's not a nerve-bag. After dealing with an adult German in a few years time you might want to go the breeder route if the breed complements your lifestyle. They are life-changers, so much dog to screw up or have a companion of a lifetime.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

What does your family think about this? Could you all go look at the pups and the parents? Take photos of them and post them? It sounds like your household has a soft spot for pets, but if you really want a true GSD experience, I'd take_* brembo's*_ advice.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

new_cuevas said:


> Man I think I will the gamble I am much more comfortable raising the pup when it is still young I dont know why I just feel like the bond Is stronger and they are not as destructive when younger so they can be trained by the time they are bigger to not be as destructive. I really dont know much this is just my theory


German shepherds are the most destructive when younger. That's why they're nicknamed land sharks. 

He/ she will chew and bite everything it can get its paws on, including you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

Mocha said:


> German shepherds are the most destructive when younger. That's why they're nicknamed land sharks.
> 
> He/ she will chew and bite everything it can get its paws on, including you.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I expected as much. Lol my younger current dog bites everything he can get his mouth around


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

Gretchen said:


> What does your family think about this? Could you all go look at the pups and the parents? Take photos of them and post them? It sounds like your household has a soft spot for pets, but if you really want a true GSD experience, I'd take_* brembo's*_ advice.


 I have two pictures of the pups not of the parents though ill ask for them tomorrow. Now if I can just find out how to put these in...


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

well it seems like your mind was already made up before you even created this thread so i wish you luck with the pup. i would advise you to go visit the parents before purchasing. i'd make sure they are not nervous and barking like crazy or skittish.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cute pups. They are a ton of work. Are your parents willing to help out? My girl had a few issues early on health wise. She is good now but I have spent nearly $3K taking care of her needs. She's not even a year yet and I hope the worst is over. If you can't handle the potential financial aspect, or have support from your parents, I'd pass if I were you. $150 is not much but she could cost you a lot more in the long run.


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

Redrider469 said:


> Cute pups. They are a ton of work. Are your parents willing to help out? My girl had a few issues early on health wise. She is good now but I have spent nearly $3K taking care of her needs. She's not even a year yet and I hope the worst is over. If you can't handle the potential financial aspect, or have support from your parents, I'd pass if I were you. $150 is not much but she could cost you a lot more in the long run.


Yes thwy are willing to help but eithwr way I have a job of mine probably not even ao I would need the help


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> well it seems like your mind was already made up before you even created this thread so i wish you luck with the pup. i would advise you to go visit the parents before purchasing. i'd make sure they are not nervous and barking like crazy or skittish.


Can you provide an example of what being crazy or skittish would be?


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't mean to be rude at all, just constructive criticism, but at age 15 I don't think you're holding the kind of stable job necessary. I don't believe you understand the initial costs and long term costs of the dog.

First thing first, it will need its puppy shots. Most do a three-serious. Then rabies. Your first vet visit will have to include a full puppy exam, normally more expensive than a normal exam, plus the first vaccine if they haven't given it at BYB. You'll have to go back in 3-4 weeks for the second shot, since you were just there they'll most likely allow a tech to do it to save the exam fee. Then you'll have to go back in another 3-4 weeks for the last puppy series, in which the vet will most likely want another exam to see how the puppy is doing. The puppy should also be old enough for their rabies shots. This will all add up, all within a small amount of time. You'll be hitting hundreds in a matter of 2-3 months the minute you get the dog.

You obviously also want to buy new toys, food, dishes and a crate to help house train and keep the destruction to the minimum. A large crate at Walmart is $80. Mine at 8 months is already out growing his Xl and I need to get him a new XXL one. 


Then like the others have mentioned, there's a strong possibility you'll have to get training classes. They START at around $90-$100 for six classes. That's on the cheaper end however. The better the trainer, the more expensive. 

It's a lot more than you'd think, then just picking up the dog and having a pet. A LOT goes into. Your parents should be prepared to pay a lot of initial costs and be on board 100%


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

Mocha said:


> I don't mean to be rude at all, just constructive criticism, but at age 15 I don't think you're holding the kind of stable job necessary. I don't believe you understand the initial costs and long term costs of the dog.
> 
> First thing first, it will need its puppy shots. Most do a three-serious. Then rabies. Your first vet visit will have to include a full puppy exam, normally more expensive than a normal exam, plus the first vaccine if they haven't given it at BYB. You'll have to go back in 3-4 weeks for the second shot, since you were just there they'll most likely allow a tech to do it to save the exam fee. Then you'll have to go back in another 3-4 weeks for the last puppy series, in which the vet will most likely want another exam to see how the puppy is doing. The puppy should also be old enough for their rabies shots. This will all add up, all within a small amount of time. You'll be hitting hundreds in a matter of 2-3 months the minute you get the dog.
> 
> ...


Thank you and not rude at all  my parents have also always wanted a german shepherd they told me that thwy are also on board  so I think we should be good with the initial costs thank you


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If your parents are on board and you have the funds, why not wait, save your money, and buy a well-bred pup from a reputable breeder? Backyard breeders are part of what destroys the breed. They probably didn't x-ray the parents' hips to make sure they are free of hip dysplasia, which is rampant in GSDs. They probably didn't test for any other genetic diseases, and I'm positive they haven't proven the dogs have good temperament by training them and earning titles in obedience or anything else, not even a CGC (Canine Good Citizen). That stuff is hereditary. GSDs are notorious for temperament and health problems, in part because of backyard breeding. I wonder if these puppies have even had any vaccines or worming yet. 

Now, you might spend only $150 on the pup, which is a ridiculously cheap price, but you will probably spend at least $2000 on that pup within the first two years. Between vet visits, crate, toys, food, accessories, training classes, spay/neuter, etc. all that adds up. And that's assuming the pup doesn't have any health problems. 

You might get lucky and the dog will turn out to be a wonderful, healthy companion. But not all GSDs are created equal just because they are purebred. Backyard breeders don't care about the breed, they will just throw any two GSDs of questionable breeding, genetics and temperament and make a little money selling puppies. Reputable breeders do everything they can to ensure that they are creating sound, healthy, solid dogs of proper temperament, and while the initial cost of the pup will be more, you will have the support of a knowledgeable breeder for the lifetime of the dog. If something happens to your backyard-bred dog, is the breeder going to step up and help you, or take the dog back, or refund your money if the dog turns out to be sick, or have serious behavior problems? Doubtful.

So if you are serious about getting a GSD, do a little research first and check out some reputable breeders in your area. There is a difference!


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Freestep said:


> If your parents are on board and you have the funds, why not wait, save your money, and buy a well-bred pup from a reputable breeder?
> ...
> So if you are serious about getting a GSD, do a little research first and check out some reputable breeders in your area. There is a difference!


It really, really, really is in your best interest to wait for a dog right now. Something I'd like to point out, that you might insist up and down isn't going to be the case... I hate to sound rude, but if you're 15 years old, this is going to be your PARENTS' dog. You might have the friend with her, you might even pay the initial $150 for her, and if you're posting here you're at least mildly concerned on making sure she gets what she needs, so I'm sure you'll help out where you can and likely take her to at least a puppy class. But you have to think about your schedule and your future. You're probably a Freshman, right? Sophomore at the oldest, so that's at least a few more years of school. Whether or not you have activities going on, school takes a huge chunk of your time just with classwork alone, let alone if you're talking about getting a job to help fund things for your dog. Then what about hanging out with your friends? There's more time you're going to be away. What are your parents' schedules like? A puppy can only hold their bladders a short while, so I'm guessing your parents are going to have to take up the slack with the dog while you're at school, although you can always help exercise her before and after, and before bed.

Then there's college. If you're going to a community college, you'll have the same schedule, for the most part. Away for class quite a bit, then off at work. If you go away to school, you'll have to leave your dog for months on end. It is HIGHLY unlikely you'll find housing that will allow a dog. Most schools have requirements that new students live on campus for their first year, and I've yet to hear of any on campus housing that allows pets other than a small tank of fish. So, then, you're talking about even more time the dog is going to be away from you, at home.

By the time you're out of college and ready to have your own place, I'm willing to bet your parents aren't going to be willing to give her up, or if they are, it might be a really rough transition for her. She will definitely know you and love you, but she will be comfortable at home and chances are (because I've seen this a MILLION times over working with dogs, and also anecdotally with my in-laws) you will all come to the decision that she should stay at home.

What I'm getting at with all of this, is that it is a HUGE decision to make for your family because you happen to have a friend selling puppies. If your FAMILY wants to make the decision to get a dog, it's time to get everyone together and have some serious conversations about what is and isn't right for your family. Be HONEST about everyone's time commitments, financial commitments, and what sort of personalities you would all mesh with. Discuss how you all feel about training and how getting a new dog would affect your current dog, because he doesn't deserve to have a puppy as big or bigger than he is bothering him if he's not the playful type. The last thing you want is to get a dog that not everyone is willing to put in the effort for, especially if you only just now are looking into things like this forum where people can give you advice on the breed. It's all well and good to SAY that you are all going to have the time and want to help out, but it's really important to do research to find out just how much of a commitment it really is, especially with a difficult breed like GSDs.

Look in to getting this book: Living with Kids and Dogs . . . Without Losing Your Mind: Colleen Pelar
Even though it is geared a lot towards people with younger kids, there is still a TON of information about what to look for to pick the dog that's right for your family, and there ARE sections in it about families with older kids like yourself. It's a FANTASTIC book, and I think everyone trying to decide on a new dog should own it!

After all that decision making is all said and done, you're much better off waiting with this pup. It's a better investment to save up and buy from a breeder that can help you select the right puppy for your family, like others have suggested, or you may even decide that you'd like to get a rescue. (Just a side note, we adopted our husky at 5 years old, he already came to us crate trained with a small bit of obedience training, and he is GLUED to us!) It's REALLY REALLY hard turning down a puppy when they're RIGHT in your face and you have the money, trust me, I know!! My husband's been having to reign me in for years! haha! But learn from the many other people who have made similar mistakes and just use this as a jumping off point to learn more and get the dog that is going to be best for you guys. 

Good luck with everything, whatever you end up doing! Keep us all posted!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would ask this, as I usually pose this question to alot of new people who are looking to get a cheap dog. (And that's not to say expensive dogs do NOT have issues)

Have you got a couple thousand bucks laying around in case of a doggie emergency/illness? 

People don't think about vet costs, and where the money will come from when an emergency crops up and that vet refuses to treat because you don't have the money. So what happens to the dog then?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would wait and buy a well bred puppy after doing your research. Buying a puppy because it's a good deal is a bad idea. They look very backyard bred and for $150....yeah, I would definitely pass.


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

thank you all for the advice, my parents, my siblings, and i have made a schedule that would allow the german shepherd to be in constant movement and will almost always have attention. we have also started a fund for the aforementioned emergencies and toys food and all its supplies. yes, i dont fully understand the concept of byb either my friends family has had two german shepherds one female and one male and they did happen to get into heat but they werent forced to breed, but the parents are very calm not timid, they are very healthy, they show no signs of hip dysplasia but i know it can come on randomly. the pups each have so far one shot the day after i get it i will take it to get the needed shots; the ones it can receive. Thank you really to everyone you guys have been alot of help, really.
i have a few more questions. Does the pup HAVE to be spayed?
what are some good books for training these gsd?
is it necessary to provide puppy classes?


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

Liesje said:


> I would wait and buy a well bred puppy after doing your research. Buying a puppy because it's a good deal is a bad idea. They look very backyard bred and for $150....yeah, I would definitely pass.


how old is your german shepherd shown in your picture?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Of course the dogs weren't "forced" to breed. That's not the issue. The issue is that you can't tell if a dog is "healthy" just by looking at it. You need x-rays to see hip dysplasia. Dogs are stoic and will hide their pain for a long time, so an active dog that runs and leaps and acts normal may be crippled by the time he is 5 or 6 years old, and that is really sad. There are other diseases that may be hiding, that you can't see unless they are tested for. Good breeders always test for these things before breeding, to make sure there aren't hidden disease genes that can be passed on to the puppies.

And yes, your dog will need to spayed so that she cannot have more backyard-bred puppies. Some people will tell you to wait until after a year of age, but in your situation, I think it would be best to have her spayed before an accidental breeding could occur. If she comes into heat, you have to keep her under lock and key for about a month to ensure that no male dogs can get to her.

As for training and obedience, yes, you have to do it with any dog but especially a GSD. Look for trainers in your area that hold classes, ask your vet for a referral.


----------



## new_cuevas (Feb 28, 2014)

Freestep said:


> Of course the dogs weren't "forced" to breed. That's not the issue. The issue is that you can't tell if a dog is "healthy" just by looking at it. You need x-rays to see hip dysplasia. Dogs are stoic and will hide their pain for a long time, so an active dog that runs and leaps and acts normal may be crippled by the time he is 5 or 6 years old, and that is really sad. There are other diseases that may be hiding, that you can't see unless they are tested for. Good breeders always test for these things before breeding, to make sure there aren't hidden disease genes that can be passed on to the puppies.
> 
> And yes, your dog will need to spayed so that she cannot have more backyard-bred puppies. Some people will tell you to wait until after a year of age, but in your situation, I think it would be best to have her spayed before an accidental breeding could occur. If she comes into heat, you have to keep her under lock and key for about a month to ensure that no male dogs can get to her.


ok thank you very much, i will definitely have to get her spayed quickly because i have a 4 month old small dog(male) which is quite small and i can tell it definitely has a hint of gsd. thank you yall are always helpfull. also what toys would you recommend?


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

My advice, like many others, would be to either wait and get a pup from a reputable source (like an ESTABLISHED breeder setup to give health guarantees and take the puppy back if anything is wrong) or look into adopting a shepherd that is two to three years or older. Honestly, I would much prefer to see you adopt an older shepherd from a rescue group who can let you meet the dog and give you a good idea of its temperament and behavior. Especially because an adult shepherd is going to be mature enough that there isn't going to be much guesswork in what its temperament is. As much as you want to do well for this puppy, the German Shepherd is not an easy breed, nor one to be taken lightly. It really doesn't matter how committed you feel you are to doing the very best job, there's no replacing experience. And if you put yourself, your family, and the puppy in a situation for which you lack the experience to control and the puppy ends up with major issues, that is on you.

As far as backyard breeding, the term doesn't refer to people "forcing" the dogs to mate. What it means is that the owners have not taken the time and money to ensure that the dogs they are breeding are truly fit to breed. And it's not as simple as "they seem pretty healthy" and they're "calm". When a responsible breeder is trying to determine if two dogs should be bred together, they have health checks run by veterinarians to screen for things such as hip dysplasia and they will have documentation such as OFA scores for the parents' joints. Responsible breeders will also have titled their dogs in some sort of sport to show that their dogs have a stable enough temperament to function in a working environment. And going over to meet and pet the parents isn't enough. I have had dogs before that were fine in my house and interacted wonderfully with visitors, but they were nutcases if they were brought to say, a pet store, a real world environment - they probably would have bitten someone because they were not mentally stable dogs and therefore should never be bred, and in fact were both fixed the moment I got them. 

I would also reread Wolfenstein's advice very carefully. You are at a point in your life where you are very busy and your life will soon become even more chaotic and unpredictable with further schooling, job, and social requirements. Dogs thrive on routine. All of this change is something that WILL put stress on this puppy. So not only will you be dealing with questionable temperament, you will be dealing with questionable temperament UNDER STRESS, which is never the formula for success.

And hip dysplasia does not show up "randomly", it is passed on genetically, and if your puppy is genetically predisposed to hip dysplasia, it will most likely develop it later in life, which will not only severely impact the quality of that puppy's life, but can also shorten the years that puppy has left to live - there is no "random" about it. I usually try not to be dark, but if you commit to a dog, you commit to it from the beginning to the end of its life. If you decide to take on the responsibility for this dog, take on the stress, the dubious health and mental stability, the responsibility for bringing a new life into your family's household that has to be raised, trained, and cared for then you should consider that you are also responsible for being there for that dog at the end as well whether it goes naturally or you have to make the choice to end its life because of health or behavioral issues.

Getting a puppy is a choice never to be taken lightly.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe some anecdotal advice would help... This is Freedom. She was my in-laws' dog when I met my husband. She was also a GSD bought as a puppy, on a whim. My mother-in-law and sister-in-law visited a local kennel that was open to the public, and came home with her.

I'm not going to lie, her temperament was wonderful at home, aside from occasionally getting in fights with the other female they had in the house, and being very nervous about going strange places. But the poor girl's health was absolutely horrible, because the breeder ONLY cared about temperament and didn't do any health testing. She wound up with crippling hip dysplatia at a pretty young age, which is what caused her front paws to splay out (why they look like hands). She had to use a part of her leg that is normally used to keep the dog upright because the pain in her rear was so great it forced her to shift all of her weight to the front. Her back end became very weak, and by the end of her life, she mostly used both back legs in tandem to hop around. She was on supplements and pain killers, but they could only do so much. She might have had a more active life, but her owners couldn't afford the literal thousands of dollars it would cost to have both of her hips replaced.

Despite the handicap, Freedom did have a good life. She was a wonderful girl, but that was in part due to the fact that the family had tons of dog experience, and my father-in-law grew up with his whole family raising GSDs, even his father trained in Schutzhund (dog sport created for GSDs to test obedience, tracking, and protection). They knew how to handle a lot of the quirks that come up with the breed, they might not have been so lucky if they didn't have that experience.

In the end, Freedom died very suddenly. She had a tumor rupture in her abdomen, and it completely toxified her system. Even after a lot of strong antibiotics, she didn't pull through. This was apparently something else that was genetic, and although it's not something a breeder can test for, it WOULD be something a responsible breeder would know about in its lines. She was only 7 when she passed away. Even if she HADN'T gotten that tumor, she wouldn't have lasted much longer just because of the constant pain she was in. It was almost a gift when it happened.

I LOVED that dog, with all of my heart. It hurt ME to see her have to hobble around in pain. Losing her was something that took over a year to get past. It was especially heartbreaking knowing that it was her "breeder" who did that to her, most of her issues were completely preventable.

It's not just about "oh, we'll plan for it, we'll be fine." It's about supporting people who are producing dogs with absolutely no stake in their futures. It's about seeing a dog you love with all your heart suffer for years while you sit by and watch.

If you rescue a dog, that's one thing. Of COURSE the health will always be in question because you don't know where the dog came from. But at least with a rescue, you're saving a dog's life. If you're going to spend money to BUY a dog, to support someone that's actually breeding them, spend your money to help someone that is going to care about producing healthy dogs, that's going to be able to help you get the best temperament possible for your home, that's going to know what they're doing beyond sticking two dogs in the same room.

I have a feeling all of this is going to fall on deaf ears. I'm going to take a gamble that you're at that age where you haven't yet figured out that all of us remember being younger and going through similar situations. That our advice isn't just a bunch of adults trying to ruin your good time, but rather that we KNOW what we're talking about from experience, and want you to learn from our mistakes. *Please, please do your whole family a favor and let your parents read this entire thread.* I hope I'm wrong, but I really get the feeling that you're picking and choosing what information you give to them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Wolfenstein said:


> I have a feeling all of this is going to fall on deaf ears. I'm going to take a gamble that you're at that age where you haven't yet figured out that all of us remember being younger and going through similar situations. That our advice isn't just a bunch of adults trying to ruin your good time, but rather that we KNOW what we're talking about from experience, and want you to learn from our mistakes. *Please, please do your whole family a favor and let your parents read this entire thread.* I hope I'm wrong, but I really get the feeling that you're picking and choosing what information you give to them.


 Yes. Please let your parents read this thread.

When I was a teenager I wanted a GSD worse than anything, so I bought a backyard-bred puppy because I didn't know any better. But I wanted what I wanted and no one could tell me otherwise; I didn't listen to the good advice people gave me. I wish I'd have waited and done things the right way. I hope you are smarter than I was.


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Pretty similar here, as well. The last shepherd I had was a backyard bred puppy that I got second hand from a family that got bored of him. I thought I had gotten lucky because his temperament seemed stellar, but a couple months later, he began showing signs of seizures and after about $1500 in testing, I found out he had severe epilepsy. Another $2000 went towards behavior modification and setting up management plans for his, at times unpredictable behaviors, another $3000 in vet visits and drug therapy trying to find a regimen that would work in controlling his episodes. And this entire time, I was confined at home with him constantly if I wasn't at work because his seizures would always end in aggressive fits where several times he caused serious physical damage to me and other times himself. I had to get stitches twice, which was about another $1000 to patch me up, and he had to get stitches once, which was $700. And after all this money, time, stress, physical and mental heartache, I finally had to make the decision to put him down at two years old. 

So in the course of about a year and a half, I spent $8500 trying to just give him a reasonable quality of life, and this isn't even taking into account the general supplies for him, the expense of training, the expense of taking him to and from the vet, the behaviorist's, and all the other places he needed to go. And then there was also the physical and mental stress that just compounds a situation like that. This is the reason we are advising you not to get this puppy. If the owners do not have titles or health checks on their dogs, you are most likely setting yourself up for failure. You do not know what you are getting with this puppy, there are countless things that can go severely wrong, and by buying a puppy like this, you are supporting people who allow their dogs to breed without taking the proper steps to ensure that their puppies will have a good quality of life like they deserve. It is because of people like this that these puppies suffer. And it is because of people like this that I had to put down my Atlas at two years old. If his parents' owners had just done the proper testing, it is likely that while I maybe never would have gotten him, he would never have had to suffer the horribly painful and stressful life he was forced to live.


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't really see this as a.. Should I get this dog.. it seems more of a.. I'm gonna get him/her anyways but I wanted to post a thread just to see what people say regardless of my already made decision. Everyone's saying to wait, but I don't see any desire to wait.. sorry, I don't mean to sound like a btch but.. 

I agree with everyone else here. It's $150 now, and that already says 'Hey, these dogs are backyard bred, no idea about what future health issues are like, I just wanna get rid of this dog ASAP so here's a cheap price'.. but those costs will, and I repeat, will be costly in the future. Vaccinations, monthly/yearly medications, pet visits/check ups, because the puppies are a 50/50 chance of being poor quality, they'll develop the hip issues and that is expensive to take care of. Blood work and x-rays alone can cost well up into the thousands! Training German shepherd puppies takes a lot of work, time, and dedication. Obedience training is highly recommended. My 11 week year old is smart, but he cannot pay attention if his life depended on it, and he chews everything. He EATS everything. I spend most of my time digging things out of his mouth. These guys need to be supervised 99.8% of the time and if they're not, they need to be crated. Being 15, you're going to be at school 5 days out of the week, 8 hours of the day. Puppies need to be tended to literally every 2-3 hours. You should talk to your parents and make sure they'll be dedicated to raising a GSD because they are a lot of work. In the long run, you'd be spending the same amount of money waiting for a good quality GSD vs getting a backyard bred pup for $150..

Do the research and buy from a quality breeder. It costs more, yes, but it'll save you the money in the long run. Believe me.

Plus, good breeders keep their pups up to date on their vaccinations/deworming before they're sold to you, so it's just one less thing you have to worry about.. until the next visit comes up anyway.


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

Whoops, I said 11 week year old in my previous post. I'm smart! Anyways, back on topic. :laugh:

Also, male dogs who aren't spayed and aren't able to mate can get frustrated and turn aggressive. The chance for cancer is higher as well. Spay/neuter your pets!


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

and I meant to say neuter.. not spay. Unless you're getting a female, then spay. No edit posting sucks. ^__^;


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

your backyard bred pup 
could end up costing more than a well bred dog in the long run
there was a thread recently where a gal bought a puppy for 100 bucks
puppy went on to get parvo and had a dirt impaction in its gut 
that cost the owner over 1000 bucks and the puppy still passed away 

for 1000 bucks or in that area you could purchase a well bred puppy with health guarantees and vaccines so it stood a better chance of surviving an illness it might acquire


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ever since I was 8 years old I have yearned for a GSD pup but never got to have one. Now I am a member of the AARP (the old folks clubs) and have a good GSD and also am a trainer. But I know now from experience and, this is not to annoy you but rather prevent you from heartache, it would have been a disaster if my parents had given in to my desires of having a GSD pup, since none of our entire family knew anything about training dogs or had info on how to choose a good one to start with.
My advice (despite knowing that a 15 year old will probably roll his/her eyes) would be to enjoy the dog you have and to learn training techniques with this dog. And start saving for a good GSD for the time that college is behind you and you have the time/money/commitment it takes to raise one. Enjoy your own "puppy hood" first. I wish you a beautiful future. I am glad you asked before you got into it.


----------



## Charles T Richard (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd use it as raw feed for a bure bred. Charge your buddy $150 to take it off his hands.


----------

